# DLCCCATS - do I disable in startup folder?



## marilyns (Nov 7, 2005)

I am attempting to clean out my start up folder and don't know whether to disable this or not:

DLCCCATS 
Filename rundll32 C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\DLCCtime.dll,[email protected]

Can anyone explain to me what it is all about?
Thanks.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Here is a good tool for controlling startups. It has a sort of Recycle Bin so you can remove items and then restore them if necessary:

Startup Control Panel

The item you mention may be some sort of program that seats your computer time from the internet. But you can disable it using the app and then see what happens. It's not a vital program, that is for sure.


----------

